
Firefox update policy: the enterprise is wrong, not Mozilla - mbrubeck
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/06/firefox-update-policy-the-enterprise-is-wrong-not-mozilla.ars/2
======
sp332
This links to page 2, for some reason. The HN discussion is over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2703340>

~~~
mbrubeck
Oops. I posted the link after reading the article, and I guess I forgot that
I'd clicked through to a second page. Thanks for linking to the correct story!

